# Sending messages



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried to send 3 messages now and each of them is in my outbox rather than sent items. Any idea why?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boosted, I've replied to your PM.
They stay in the OutBox until read by the recipient.
Hoggy.


----------

